# Help me choose a web hosting package



## kARTechnology (Jan 3, 2014)

i need to host a website.
needs 
*cpanel*                                   (so that i can edit myself, use a template and build the website.)
space: 500mb+                                 (is this enough?, for few photos gallary and website stuff, will use youtube for videos if needed)
visitors maybe < 25-100 per month
*MSSQL Server* >=20mb enough  (will use mdf and ldf files and attach, for etimetracklite, a biometric attendance management software)
*ftp server*? (UNSECURE) so is there SFTP or sny other (SAFER) method, for storing simple text files of 4-10kb, per day.

price, will 1st do a demo for 1 month, then a year, must be as low as possibe
i am confused which host to choose, as the reviews are stopping me.
hope anyone with experience will help me.

in future can i move to a linux hosting?


----------



## gdebojyoti (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi.

BigRock is considered to be the #1 web hosting service in India by many users. I am a web designer & developer and I have referred it to a couple of my clients. No complaints to date. So I would recommend BigRock to you, too.

It has 4 plans under its linux shared hosting services, and I think that the "Starter Plan" would be sufficient for you. Costs Rs 149/month for 1 year.

It includes cPanel, 500MB space, 2GB monthly transfer and 5 emails.


If you do opt for BigRock, please use my affiliate link given below. It will help me.

Linux Web Hosting - Get Linux Hosting Starts @ Rs 59/Month - BigRock.in


Also apply this coupon code which will give you upto 25% discount - debojyotighosh.com


Let me know if you need any other information.


*//Mod Edit : Do not use Affiliate link.*


----------



## kARTechnology (Jan 8, 2014)

i've got hostrivers.com windows for 1 year and a .in domain for 1 year...
should see how it goes...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 15, 2014)

Your requirements are basic requirements of a shared hosting.
What location you want to target. If you are expecting most visitors from India, you should consider hosting from a server located in India / SIngapore / US west cost. Similarly, if you expect visitors from around the globe, you should consider hosting from a US / Europe based server.


----------



## desai_amogh (Feb 26, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> i've got hostrivers.com windows for 1 year and a .in domain for 1 year...
> should see how it goes...



How do you find this hosting ?? Its been 2 months you are using it.. any feedback ??


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 26, 2014)

Nice
They have fast Tech Support

Yeah using it


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 27, 2016)

vps9 network said:


> There are many hosting providers with best of their services and excellent support team. VPS9 network is providing Best unmanaged and managed VPS hosting services with high uptime and stable network. experience best support team.


Reported for self promotion post.


----------

